# Barkbox question.. Pls help



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

I wanna get my babies barkbox and planning to get the 6 months one and when I was about to pay they were charging me the full 6 months? Is that how it works or do they charge you $19 monthly? Please help.. Thank u


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It's all together. If you pay per month then it's $29. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> It's all together. If you pay per month then it's $29.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh wow.. I was thinking they automatically take out $19 a month. Thank you.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....just a thought..... Maybe you should take a poll here on SM to see if others are happy with the Bark box. I would vote "no". Just got mine the other day and the only thing the kids liked was the single chewy stick.

It's a good way to try all different treats, but so far mine haven't liked any of them....:angry: darn!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

And if your pups have food allergies - may not be worth it either.

I know my two couldn't eat 90% of what they send out....


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

The A Team said:


> ....just a thought..... Maybe you should take a poll here on SM to see if others are happy with the Bark box. I would vote "no". Just got mine the other day and the only thing the kids liked was the single chewy stick.
> 
> It's a good way to try all different treats, but so far mine haven't liked any of them....:angry: darn!


I was googling about barkbox and someone was saying they didn't like what they were sent and reported it to barkbox and the next month they sent some really different things and they liked it. Maybe you Should call them and let them know and maybe they might change up your barkbox. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> And if your pups have food allergies - may not be worth it either.
> 
> I know my two couldn't eat 90% of what they send out....


That's true.. Maybe I'll just buy them treats and toys myself. Lol! I just love getting gifts in the mail. It's like Christmas all over again.. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

My Simba has food sensitivities so I always knew bark box won't be a good fit... But like you, I wish Simba got gifts in the mail... I've been bugging his dog daddy to get him a bark box so what he's done is just buy stuff from amazon that Simba can have and it feels like we have our own bark box 😄 Simba loves opening the package and he gets exactly what he can have (or need).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Bella&Daisy said:


> That's true.. Maybe I'll just buy them treats and toys myself. Lol! I just love getting gifts in the mail. It's like Christmas all over again.. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love Bark box because I love getting things in the mail, but maybe check out Birch Box - it's like Bark Box for humans and I heard it's great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

chicklet and simba said:


> My Simba has food sensitivities so I always knew bark box won't be a good fit... But like you, I wish Simba got gifts in the mail... I've been bugging his dog daddy to get him a bark box so what he's done is just buy stuff from amazon that Simba can have and it feels like we have our own bark box 😄 Simba loves opening the package and he gets exactly what he can have (or need).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol.. Yeah I think that's a better idea. At least you get to choose. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

